# My first tutorial!!! Black and Blue all over.



## deathcabber (Mar 25, 2008)

This is my first tutorial so please be gentle….however, any CC is very welcome! 







Here are my supplies. Many are interchangeable! 
UD Deluxe Palette – Peace and Zero e/s
MAC Sharkskin Shadestick
MAC Ricepaper e/s
Too Faced Shadow Insurance (or UDPP)
MAC Flusterose Lustreglass
Bronzer, blush, concealor, mascara, eyelash curler, foundation and brushes of your choice!






Start with an equally frightening yet moisturized face 






Apply e/s primer to lids with your finger.






Next apply Sharkskin to your lid, you can do it in any shape that suits you…wing it out if you want. I use the sharkskin because you can literally shape your whole eye look early on this way. Its like the lines you color inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









As you can see I did it a little uneven, but no biggie...just clean it up with a q-tip.






Now take your brush and load it with Peace. Apply it to your inner corner and then along the top of the lid and out to the corner. Leave some room for Zero in the lower corner. 






Should look like this...






and this from the side...






Now load your crease brush (I use MAC 219) with Zero and apply the room you have left.






Should look like this unblended.






Next blend the black and blue together and it will look like this.






Now load up your blending brush with Ricepaper and brush it over the top of Peace to blend the color so there is not a harsh line. I also use it to even out my super dark brown lids 






Here you can see where I did it on my left eye (your right)






Now dab some concealor on with your fingertips...I need about 3 coats to make myself look semi awake 






This is how it looks so far.






Now take the Sharkskin and line your bottom lashes. You can do this ahead of time when applying it to your lids if you like. You can also use whatever black liner you want instead if Sharkskin isnt dark enough. 






And now it looks like this.






Now curl your lashes...






And apply mascara. At this point most people would do brows but mine are in a growing out phase and I have no idea what to do with them so my apologies.






Next apply your foundation...I mix mine with water or moisturizer to thin it out a little and give lighter coverage. 






Now take your MAC 187 and apply some bronzer.






Then get some shimmery blush and apply it on top.






Should look nice and glowy like this.






Now smear on some lip balm. Then apply your MAC Flusterose. I didnt show this step because I just slop it on...not a talented lip person!






And here is the end result...a wee bit nicer than the before pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Close ups of the eyes...


----------



## Hilly (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks great!! I have sharkskin and never know how ot use it. I will definiely give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 25, 2008)

very pretty!!! it's really subtle when your eyes are open and then when you shut them its like BAM! so it's definitely a versatile look...nice job


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_very pretty!!! it's really subtle when your eyes are open and then when you shut them its like BAM! so it's definitely a versatile look...nice job_

 
I agree! I really like this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I want that shadestick now


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow blue looks soo good with your eyes and complexion, your beautiful green eyes really pop!
We don't have UD here but I'll be doing this with my newly aquired parrot!
Thank you so much for taking the the to do this tutorial


----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2008)

Excellent tut...love the cheek color.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 25, 2008)

Great tutorial!  Very pretty!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very Pretty.  I love it....Thanks


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful. Such a edgy, rock star look.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 25, 2008)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice tut. Love how this came out, it really accentuates the color of your eyes!


----------



## rinispanini20 (Mar 25, 2008)

I love this look, so glad I bought the last sharkskin yesterday at my mac counter!  Cant wait for this weekend when I can use it though!  (Cant really wear fun colors to work, being a office manager and all!!)  You look amazing and your tut was very informative!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love how vibrant that teal shade is. Great job


----------



## LOCa (Mar 25, 2008)

HaHaHa...

" Start with an equally frightening yet moisturized face "

I Love This Though You Did A BadAss Job With The Blue And Black. Hell Yes.


----------



## goldspice (Mar 25, 2008)

u look Gorgeous, not understated or overstated...just the perfect sexy dark eye look! i'm gonna try this look right now!  giving u a thumbs up on ur first tutorial, i suggest u keep em coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 25, 2008)

awesome, i love it! now i wanna go get sharkskin too, lol! great tut!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 26, 2008)

lookin good indeed. i love it!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 26, 2008)

pretty.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 26, 2008)

look great!!!


----------



## anaibb (Mar 26, 2008)

Great! I'm leaving know to buy Sharkskin!!!


----------



## happy*phantom (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the neat tut! Do ya know panacea81>YouTube - panacea81's Channel from youtube? She often uses sharkskin and the colour always looks great.


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *happy*phantom* 

 
_Thanks for the neat tut! Do ya know panacea81>YouTube - panacea81's Channel from youtube? She often uses sharkskin and the colour always looks great._

 

I do!!! And I owe this whole concept to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for all the lovely comments so far ladies!!!!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 27, 2008)

I love that Peace blue, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 28, 2008)

You are Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the blue e/s


----------



## ricelover (Mar 28, 2008)

gorgeous .. thanks for the tutorial


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 29, 2008)

I just bought that shadow box from UD... I LOVE IT!! AMAZING COLOR PAYOFF!


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Your eyes look so pretty!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

That shade of blue is stunning! Love it.


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Love the contrast in this ... thanks!


----------

